

Show HN: My open source poetry app - jeswin
http://www.poe3.com

======
jeswin
Source code (not so great) is here: [https://github.com/jeswin/poetry-
source](https://github.com/jeswin/poetry-source)

[Full Disclosure: I submitted this a year back and it didn't get anywhere,
perhaps because there was no content. Now there are close to 2,500 poems.]

------
InternalRun
This is awesome, unfortunately hn misses a lot of awesome things. You could
always submit a third time.

